# When will Zebra/Omni go on sale again?



## hansandersen (Dec 29, 2018)

I missed out on their BF deals :/


----------



## DivingInSpace (Dec 29, 2018)

hansandersen said:


> I missed out on their BF deals :/


Both of these really rarely go on sale as far as i know, and Zebra wasn't even on sale this black friday. I think you best bet for a better price on zebra is to either buy it used or get on their mailing list in case they do another 20% coupon.

I don't know about Omnisphere though.


----------



## hansandersen (Dec 29, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> Both of these really rarely go on sale as far as i know, and Zebra wasn't even on sale this black friday. I think you best bet for a better price on zebra is to either buy it used or get on their mailing list in case they do another 20% coupon.
> 
> I don't know about Omnisphere though.


Buy it used? :O


----------



## whiskers (Dec 29, 2018)

damn dude, missed out when Musicians Friend had like 17% off. Occasionally KVR users will sell secondhand (NFR that way, if you're OK with that. I got mine that way for about 200 quid.)

Other than that, probably not likely until this time around next year. Spectrasonics themselves rarely do discounts, so it's usually resellers that occasionally have them. Keep an eye out in major retailers for discount codes I guess.

But if you're fine with a licence transfer/NFR, then KVR seems to have one on sale every other month or so . One of my favourite purchases.


----------



## k4music (Dec 29, 2018)

you can check zebra2 @ time plus space website. They have signup bonus if u r a new customer and will get loyalty points for purchase. Also at best service website there is a double rewards i guess this week.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 29, 2018)

AFAIK Spectrasonics never has sales, but the way I got Omnisphere was at Musician's Friend with one of their 20% discount codes on qualifying products. Usually I think they do 15% but once in a while they do 20.

At any rate, it ended up being about $383 for Omnisphere 2.


----------



## Minipod (Feb 16, 2019)

I can see you are from Denmark. Check out coolshop.dk - they often put Omnisphere on weekend sale. I got mine for DDK 2,299.


----------



## Divico (Feb 16, 2019)

I am also looking forward to buy zebra. Its a pity its never on sale :(. In case you havent already seen this, here is a link to a 50 bucks coupon you can get for making a photo https://u-he.com/products/zebra2/zebra2-crossgrade.html


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Feb 16, 2019)

I recently purchased Omni and Hive for 16% off at JRR. Service was very prompt for both the code for U-He to get the serial and for delivering Omni physically (I'm only a few states away from JRR I think so ymmv).


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 16, 2019)

Minipod said:


> I can see you are from Denmark. Check out coolshop.dk - they often put Omnisphere on weekend sale. I got mine for DDK 2,299.


That's good to know, i thought 4Sound would be the cheapest place to get it.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 20, 2019)

UncleEric @ JRShop is a great guy.

My advice is to break down and buy Zebra, then get Omnisphere.
You’re wasting precious time not having these.
The only 2 softies I own. Omnisphere is like a sampler for me, with occasional synths, but Zebra2 is just marvelous with over decade of tweaking and free MSEGs and Oscillators make it a cut above everything else.

I basically stopped lugging around 11,000 dollars of hardware by buying these 2 synths.

My Solaris and Code 8 received proper burial in my project studio.


----------

